# Aurora Monster T-shirts



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anybody has seen these?

http://achtungtshirt.com/Aurora-Monster-Models-C172019.aspx?sid=2894?s=Name%20ASC&p=0


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Those would be awesome to sell in my store : Monster Hobbies!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Monsters in Motion have been selling these for a while, i just would have prefered the original kit's to the 'glow' versions!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link to my website. Let me know if you need any more info on the t shirts. I like the "glow in the dark" versions just because I remember building these as a kid in the early 70's. Most of the t shirts that I design are based on my interests and hobbies (lots of German WW2 tanks).

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Bill. I love the shirt designs. I'll certainly be ordering a few from you very soon.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*T-Shirts*

I bought a bunch of T-shirts from these guys for gifts at Christmas. They made me a great price because of the quantity I bought. Even made me a couple of huge sizes for a family member. 

http://stores.ebay.com/STREET-TEES-T-SHIRTS-Ts-with-a-tude 

They are not kit shirts, they are Original Monster Movie Poster Shirts some with funny captions. I also bought a B-24 "Keep 'em Flying" WWII poster shirt. They have a great variety.

I am checking out Achtung T Shirts too.

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> Hi Bill. I love the shirt designs. I'll certainly be ordering a few from you very soon.


What Bruce said, Bill! I know a couple guys who'd love these for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys...I have also done custom jobs for different customers that wanted Famous Monsters covers and some pulp magazine covers. I have these under my "Custom T Shirts Made To Order" category with pictures. I have a guy that wants a DC comic book ad of the Mouse Fred Flypogger model kit as a design for a t shirt. 































notice my modeling workshop in the background.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Just placed an order...*

Yes, i ordered one to try. Of course i want more but gotta see the product first. 

Thanks!
Cliff


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Cliff...you won't be disappointed. Here's a pic:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

hmmmm coolest thread in a while...thanks for sharing. Ive got the Mad Mag cover where the Monster is building a model of Aflred E Newman but its so old, I dont want to wash it anymore...great stuff!!!!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I like that cover...I think I'll make a t shirt with that design. I just made an Aurora Sabertooth t shirt for a customer today, check it out.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Looks great!*

Glad to see that the smaller PS boxes are enlarged on the shirts! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Just wondering if anybody has seen these?
> 
> http://achtungtshirt.com/Aurora-Monster-Models-C172019.aspx?sid=2894?s=Name%20ASC&p=0


I see these on Ebay alot.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Those would be awesome to sell in my store : Monster Hobbies!


Those would be awesome to sell in my Cafe : Monster Cafe in Saltillo Mexico!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bill, I want one! Do you take PayPal? I want the "Aurora Monsters Godzilla King Kong Horror Movie Comic Ad T Shirt"!:thumbsup:
Do ya think it would look good riding my Harley????????? 


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I see you do! Just needed to read the whole page. Silly me!:freak:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Chinxy for the order...just made your tee and will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hi Bill - can you make me a T-shirt with "All Aurora Monster Models Horror Sci Fi Movie" and "Aurora Godzilla Monster Model Horror Sci Fi" on the back? 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

I could but it would be an extra $3...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey - that's cool with me! Can you send me an invoice or should I just send the paypal straight to you? Let me know cause I think that shirt would look so cool on me while riding my Harley!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - so here's the design:

on the front: Aurora Monsters Godzilla King Kong Horror Movie Comic Ad T Shirt
and the back:All Aurora Monster Models Horror Sci Fi Movie T Shirt

Black
size=M

I think that would be soooo cool! 
Thanks Bill!
and then later I'll get some more! SWEET!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you buy the first t shirt? I thought you did but can't find any record.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

No Bill I didn't and that's why I was confused when you said you made me a shirt. So - where do I send the paypal payment too? :thumbsup:

Can you send an invoice to me? I don't see where to add that to my cart on your website!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Great Shirts!*

Good Evening!
Woke up to my new Aurora Monsters shirt having arrived today! As a t-shirt addict, i will say this is top quality stuff! The shirt is 100% cotton PRE-SHRUNK, the print is the best quality long lasting material on the market today. I will be ordering more of these for sure! I like Chinxy's idea, sounds like that should go in the regular catalog!  Another suggestion is maybe the "BIG A" logo to go on the chest pocket area, and the prints on the back. The oval logo would be nice too, but someone holds the rights to that now, don't they? THANKS!!! :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Cliff. I had that suggestion from a guy and I did a mockup...looked cool. Any custom designs, let me know. I like the Famous Monster covers as designs.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Just did a Neanderthal tee here's a pic:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

**

Yeah, can't decide if i want mine on red or green...  Good idea posting the pics of how the prints look on various color shirts too. 

Cliff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bill, did you make a pic of mine before you sent it? That would be cool to see!!!:thumbsup:
Can't wait for mine! My wife is getting tired of all my Harley T-shirts cause that's all I wear. Can't find my old Creature from the Black Lagoon T-shirt from years ago!  

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Lmbo!!!*

YEAH, NOW WE HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE A WHOLE NEW WARDROBE!!  Mine are ALL car shirts!  I see on E-Bay he has the 1970's big "A" tank box art too! WOOHOO! :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys...but if you can, go to my website if you are going to buy. Ebay fees are getting crazy lately. Still no problem if you feel more comfortable going thru ebay...I love shopping there too.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*No prob!*

Yeah, no problem at all, i just noticed the additional prints that didn't show up on your website. Good stuff! Monsters of the Movies Creature is probably one of the best boxes Aurora did toward the end there. Any thoughts of doing that one?

Cliff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hi Bill, Just wanted to check with you. Have you shipped the T-shirts yet? I bought 2 of them.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

This T-shirt is awesome!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: And I'm going to order another one. 
I know another one is on the way, but I got to have this T with the Creature and King Kong!
I already had someone at BestBuy comment on it. Way cool! Thanks Bill!!!!!!!!!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Your tees are going out tomorrow.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

These look awesome!! Banners would be cool also!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Big "A" for the chest*

Anyone else like the print on the back of the shirt with a Big "A" logo on the front left chest area? This is going to be a habit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Monsters are nice,but other Aurora kits such as Zorro,Green Beret and Hot Rods would be great as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

I can do those also...I do take requests, ask Chinxy.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bill! Just got home from Charlotte NC. What a long bike ride.:freak:
Anyway - guess what was home? My T-shirts. Outstanding! Wish I had worn them down there. I did wear the Godzilla though. Had a couple of good comments on it too. You do good work. Thanks!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm....Can you make an Aurora, Addams Family Haunted House??? ...on a Black Tee... size Large?
Mcdee


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to hear Chinxy...to mcdougall, yes I can if I can find a good scan of it on the internet. I'll check and post a mock up on this thread. I just did a bunch of pre-historic Aurora tee's, here's some pics:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bill, just wanted to say - I have that King Tiger Tank model that you have in your pic!:thumbsup:
I still need to build it for my IPMS club. I have a lot of tanks!

You should do an T with the Aurora King Tiger on the front and the Messerschmitt ME 109 on the back. I like the WWII kits.

Or better yet!!!!!!!!!! How about a Big Frankie on the front and godzilla Go cart on the back?:thumbsup: Now if you could make that, that would be my next shirt!:wave:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So if you could make the Big Frankie on the front and Godzilla Go Cart on the back then I'll order that please!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Chinxy, your gonna order about 150 shirts before this is over! LOL...even with one kit on the front and a different one on the back, one shirt for every two Aurora kits you own.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

And what's wrong with that????????????

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

That's ok...I'll just keep cranking them out. Makes me mad I have no time to make any for myself. King Kong and Godzilla were the first Aurora tees that I made and I am still wearing them...need to make myself some new ones. I still haven't sold a Witch tee yet.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*With Halloween coming up...*

Maybe we should get the wives and girlfriends an Aurora shirt to go with our new ones. Witch anybody?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohhh...be careful.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

tr7nut said:


> Witch anybody?? :thumbsup:


I married one.....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Chinxy said:


> And what's wrong with that????????????
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Nothing at all! I'm just thinking you might need two of each now, one to wear and one to keep MIB!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Otto, they come in bags dude!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:

Well I was wearing the Creature on the front with King Kong on the back and my 21 yr old daughter looked at me and said "Really, really Dad? Don't you think you should grow up?":drunk:
So I said NOPE! NEVER!

Hey Bill - let me know if you can do the Big Frankie on front and Godzilla Go Cart on back!!!! SWEET!:thumbsup:

And by the way - if I gave Sandy an Aurora Witch T shirt I'd be a dead man by the next day!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Just when you thought you had collected them all....*

First, there were the Aurora Model kit magnets, now THE T-SHIRT!!! Daddy's got a new habit!  My Allosaurus on red showed up this morning and looks AWESOME!! Already looking to see what my next one will be! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm....Can you make an Aurora, Addams Family Haunted House??? ...on a Black Tee... size Large?
> Mcdee


Yeah ...What he said:thumbsup:
( It's great having a split personality)
Mcdee


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

tr7nut said:


> First, there were the Aurora Model kit magnets, now THE T-SHIRT!!! Daddy's got a new habit!  My Allosaurus on red showed up this morning and looks AWESOME!! Already looking to see what my next one will be! :thumbsup:


Alright you guys...let's post some pics of you wearing these t shirts.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> Otto, they come in bags dude!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:
> 
> Well I was wearing the Creature on the front with King Kong on the back and my 21 yr old daughter looked at me and said "Really, really Dad? Don't you think you should grow up?":drunk:
> So I said NOPE! NEVER!
> ...


I'll do mock up's later this week for all the requests...I also have some custom comic book ad tee's to do so I have to sit down and get busy. I'll post them here when they are done. Just had a guy order 4 tee's from this thread...thanks to all you guys for the work.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I got a boat load of these a couple months back. GREAT! Need more...


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Are there special washing instructions for these?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Going to go an take a pic now!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Well just like any tee....inside out and cold regular cycle. Drying on LOW heat...my wife loves to nuke the clothes in the dryer and they will shrink a bit on high heat and dried all the way thru. Please let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - here's my Godzilla T shirt!:thumbsup:





I likem!!!!!!!!!!

I'll take some more this weekend.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got to ask Chinxy, do the other bikers kid you about building plastic monster models??? The shirt does look great though and I finally get to see the bike as well.

Bob K.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> Otto, they come in bags dude!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:
> 
> Well I was wearing the Creature on the front with King Kong on the back and my 21 yr old daughter looked at me and said "Really, really Dad? Don't you think you should grow up?":drunk:
> So I said NOPE! NEVER!
> ...


What about me? My 17 year old son used to mock me for all my "designs that nobody will ever buy". Day in and day out I would hear this...now he is starting to wear some of these t shirts....but only at home, at night, with all the window blinds closed.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

I just posted Godzilla's Go-Cart t shirt on my website:










Chinxy...I can do your custom tee with Big Frankie on front and Godzilla Go Cart on back next week...I'll be in touch.

Bill


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

*Pre-Historic Scenes*

Got another one!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm....Can you make an Aurora, Addams Family Haunted House??? ...on a Black Tee... size Large?
> Mcdee


Something like this?








Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bill!
SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> I just posted Godzilla's Go-Cart t shirt on my website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you're at it....
Can you make me one of these too?
Chinxy this is a Great idea fo a shirt:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

You guys are coming up with some sweet T-Shirt ideas!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Just posted the Addams House. Here's a pic:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Bill these are getting better and better each time I look!!! I'm hoping my Christmas wish list gets taken notice of... LOL


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> Just posted the Addams House. Here's a pic:


SOLD!
2 of these (lg,black)
2 of the Big Frankie & Godzill Go Cart (lg,black)
...oh hell... better send you a PM:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Another Request...:thumbsup:
How about this on Black...








...if so 2...please (lg,black)
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - just remember Bill it was my idea for Big Frankie and Godzilla go cart so I get it first! BWAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA

And it's Saturday and I'm wearing the Godzilla and Kong ad on the front with the boxes on the back!:thumbsup:


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> OK - just remember Bill it was my idea for Big Frankie and Godzilla go cart so I get it first! BWAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> And it's Saturday and I'm wearing the Godzilla and Kong ad on the front with the boxes on the back!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey no fair...I want one toooooo...
(God it's great being 12 again :thumbsup
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Hey no fair...I want one toooooo...
> (God it's great being 12 again :thumbsup
> Mcdee


Yeap! And my 21 yr old daughter is laughing at me! AGAIN!:freak:

And by the way Bill! I really like Godzilla's go cart on that green shirt. For this one please make it green!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just ordered 8 T-shirts :thumbsup:
2-Haunted House :thumbsup:
2-Forgotten Prisoner:thumbsup:
2-Monarch Nosferatu:thumbsup:
...and 2 Godzilla/Big Frankie Combos (Chinxys' design):thumbsup:
Thanks Achtung T Shirt :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well it looks like you got a hit on your hands Bill! 
So yesterday when I got home I wore the Godzilla on the front with the boxes on the back.
Today I'm wearing the Godzilla and King Kong ad on the front with all the boxes on the back and tomorrow I'll wear the Creature from the Black lagoon with King Kong on the back. But I think I got to tell ya! I think I should had Godzilla on the front with king Kong on the back instead of the creature. They fit together. I should had the Creature on the front with the Mummy on the back! Oh well!:freak:

But I really like these T's and the other riders don't care that I put monsters together! At least I think!:tongue:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

*Rare Aurora model discovery found in basement of old house.*


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got Frank's Flivver up:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*How much for two prints?*

I'm liking Chinxy's idea of the box grouping on the back and one specific monster on the front. How much for two images per shirt? I'll be placing the usual "just got paid" order on Thursday night.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bill - I just got paid the other day! Any closer to getting Big Frankie on the front with Godzilla Go cart on the back T shirt? Wifey is saying I'm wearing the three out. I've been wearing one every day now from when I get home and change from my monkey suite. Can't airbrush in a shirt and tie yea know!:freak:

Another idea I had would be Frankenstein on the front with Dracula on the back!

The Wolfman on front with the Mummy on the back! Yeap lots of ideas!!!:thumbsup:

Addams House on the front with Munster Living room on the back!

All my Harley shirts have things on both sides! That why I like both sides.:wave:

Do you also have the Aurora King Tiger Tank? The long box is beautiful!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bill. I would like to make a change! I was looking at your shirts on ebay and it gave me an idea.

Can you change the t to the Godzilla go cart on the front and Godzilla glow box on the back?

And Big Frankie on the front with glow Frankenstein on the back? 

Just thinking that they would go better together!

Let me know please! Thanks! your doing a Great job!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Poor Bill...*

Look at the monsters you have created!  Thanks for doing this sort of shirt, i've not seen anything like them ever!:wave:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Chinxy: you can go to my website http://achtungtshirt.com and do a custom order there and just add a note or email me on exactly what you want. I had to raise the price to $19.95 plus $3 for the 2XL and 3XL tee's. Thanks tr7nut for your order.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> Hey Bill - I just got paid the other day! Any closer to getting Big Frankie on the front with Godzilla Go cart on the back T shirt? Wifey is saying I'm wearing the three out. I've been wearing one every day now from when I get home and change from my monkey suite. Can't airbrush in a shirt and tie yea know!:freak:
> 
> Another idea I had would be Frankenstein on the front with Dracula on the back!
> 
> ...


Big Frankie? You mean the Aurora Glow Box or this:










or this: 









I plan on doing these too some day soon.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah this is Big Frankie :thumbsup:








:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YES! That's Big Frankie "AKA Gigantic Frankenstein"!:thumbsup:

So you have both pic's?

Now wouldn't it be COOL to have the box on the front and the other pic of the boy holding Big Frankie's hand on the back! WOW! Keep coming up with cool idea's!

So your raising your prices? WHY??? Oh well! You know we're still going to pay for them!

So I will go to your webside and put in the order! So can you do the Gigantic Frankenstein now or do I have to wait?

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bill. Looking at your website I'm not sure how to make a custom order. From what I was reading I guess I just send you an email on what it is that I want. But being that you have not posted the Big Frankie yet I guess I have to wait. When they are posted on your site I do want to order 3 more T's so I'll wait til the pic's are posted. That way I can order Gigantic Frankenstein, Godzilla Go Cart and something else that I haven't thought of yet! By the way - if I send you a pic can you put that on a T?
Cool Beans!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: You are doing a great job!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

No... it's okay I am making the Big Frankie and Godzilla Go Cart right now for McDougall. The custom orders are for after I work out the details...then people can pay thru the website. If you want to use your credit card and not Paypal, then this is the way to go. So the custom orders are not posted as a regular listings....I do show some pics of the orders as examples. Yes I can put any picture on a t shirt...I just need to photoshop it first and I will send you a "proof" and you can approve it. I have been doing this alot more lately.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bill, I'll send you an email with details! I can't wait to get the next set of T's.:thumbsup: It's a good thing I just got paid! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

More pic's:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's OUTSTANDING!:thumbsup:
Email is sent.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> More pic's:


Ahhhhh....I see my Tees are ready................Eeeeexcellent :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bill! Paypal is sent!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*The Witch!*

My Witch shirt arrived today on black, with the Witch on front and all the kits on back. It really looks great! With all of the oranges in the Witch art it's an excellent Halloween shirt. This is how i will do all of my Glow Monster shirts, just too cool! Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's some of Chinxy's tees...ships out tomorrow.

















Don't worry this are 2 different tee's.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Oh WOW!!!!!! With the T's coming and the Aurora T-Rex coming from David, I just can't control myself! Ah this is GREAT!
And by the way Bill, the pic of my logo that I designed years ago looks so cool on a shirt! You do good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

So with the three coming and the three I already have, with all my other Harley Davidson T's I will be set with this new wordrop! I think it will drive my wife nuts though!:freak:

Thank you so much and I like the ad of Big Frankie and with the Gigantic Frankenstein on the front I like that will be the Best! Actually, I like them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:

By the way - is that Connan fighting in the back?

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes it is...one of the MacFarlane action figure series that was on clearance. I am a big Conan fan. I see your reference to an Aurora T-Rex coming from David...that's one of my next tees to do, and the Tar Pit, Triceratops, etc. So many designs, so little time.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Tar Pit!!*

Yeah, gonna be getting that one for sure!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> Yes it is...one of the MacFarlane action figure series that was on clearance. I am a big Conan fan. I see your reference to an Aurora T-Rex coming from David...that's one of my next tees to do, and the Tar Pit, Triceratops, etc. So many designs, so little time.



Bill, your going to do the Aurora T-Rex? Let me be the first customer for that one????????????????????? PLEASE!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!PLEASE!!!!
Ya, I know and I've said it before! I'm sick!:freak: But I feel like I'm 12 yrs old again!:thumbsup:

Oh and by the way! Your now famous Bill! Rob did a monsters review on your Tee's. I bet your sells really go up now and everybodies going to want some. I can see it now, walking around next year at Wonderfest and everybody is wearing your Tee's.:tongue:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup....now I get sued probably. Well enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> Yup....now I get sued probably. Well enjoy it while you can.


OK - WHY???????????

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, just made the Monster Model Review Show...check it out here: http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bill, that's what I was saying! Your famous now!:thumbsup:

And I got my new three Tee's today along with my Aurora T-Rex! These Tee's are GREAT!!!!!!!!!! Now I have 6 of them and I HIGHLY recommend them. Love them! 
AAAHHHH Life is GOOD!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very COOOOOL Review :thumbsup:
Rob always does things up right on Monster Model Review:thumbsup:
Hey Bill....How about this on a T-shirt?










It's the first time a Guillotine was ever in a Square Box issue...It's a Classic
If you do...
I'll take Two!!!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty cool...not sure if Polar Lights will like that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah you might be right there...the Box Art has been redone,that's a New figure standing on the right of the box,and of course they would own all the copywrites....well I can dream ...can't I ?
I wonder if they would consider liciencing for a few shirts, or would they go Universal on you.
Mcdee


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I can always make up my own design based on the Aurora box like I did with Bigfoot.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK- I see you have the new Tee's of the dinos on your site. 
Bill I'd like to get T-Rex on the front and the Three Horn Triceratops on the back! I would like to get it in green please! Thanks!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I found a full page black and white ad of the T-Rex and Frankenstein in a Famous Monsters magazine... Any interest? I can send it to Bill if there is.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'd like to see a pic of it!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you scan it?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

It's electronic already Bill. I'll post it shortly.

*edit* 

Done!



It's from a scanned copy of the magazine and was only done at 200dpi. It would look sweet on a shirt anyways and some colour might jazz it up too.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's nice! Now that would look great on the back with T-Rex in the front!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Glad you like it Chinxy. I remembered seeing it a while back when you first posted about the Rex, but I couldn't remember which issue it was in. I went hunting tonight and found it. 

I've sent a copy of the original scan to Bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> Glad you like it Chinxy. I remembered seeing it a while back when you first posted about the Rex, but I couldn't remember which issue it was in. I went hunting tonight and found it.
> 
> I've sent a copy of the original scan to Bill. :thumbsup:


Thanks Ozy!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

You're welcome Chinxy! I have an almost complete electronic collection of Famous Monsters. I'm going to start browsing and see what else I might be able to turn up...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bill, I sent you an email last night for ordering a new Tee!:thumbsup:

Your Tee's are great! And now I mix them up with wearing my Harley Tee's. Wife thinks I'm nuts! I showed her the Aurora T-Rex you have on your website and all she says is "It's your money."

I really like that ad where Frankenstein is walking T-Rex. I don't think I've ever seen that one. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I just want to chime in with a big thanks to Bill for my awesome 12 glow kit shirt which arrived today. They look great in the pics on the site but even better in person. The colours are bright and the detail is very crisp.

I'll definitely be looking up a few for Christmas!

Thanks and Cheers Bill!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

AAANNNNNDDD ounce again I ordered another Tee! Yeap! I'm hooked!  This is turning out to be just as bad as all my Harley Tee's! Drives the wife nuts!:freak:
I just had to order the Aurora T-Rex on the front with the Frankenstein walking T-Rex on the back! That's just way too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> More pic's:


Got my shirts in the Mail today
BEAUTIFUL!!!:thumbsup:
Thanks Bill:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's some mock ups of Rex and his master

















haven't done a black and white yet.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow Bill, that ad looks absolutely beautiful. The colour really makes it pop!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

OzyMandias said:


> I just want to chime in with a big thanks to Bill for my awesome 12 glow kit shirt which arrived today. They look great in the pics on the site but even better in person. The colours are bright and the detail is very crisp.
> 
> I'll definitely be looking up a few for Christmas!
> 
> Thanks and Cheers Bill!


Good to hear they made ok...the last order I sent down under was MIA.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

I changed Frank's t shirt so that it is black and not all purple color. Just replaced the pics with the new design that has Frank with a black t shirt


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bill - and ounce again, the Tee looks BEAUTIFUL!:thumbsup: Can't wait to see mine! Wish I was wearing it tonight to the IMPS club. But I will be wearing Big Frankie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello all...here's a sneak preview of the assorted Aurora Pre Historic scenes tee:










This one was done on the back for MonsterModelMan.
I anyone is interested, please go here to order: http://achtungtshirt.com/Aurora-Pre-Historic-T-Rex-Dinosaur-Caveman-Model-Kit-T-Shirt-P1565174.aspx#


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Bill,

That looks like my shirt! 

Can't wait til it arrives!:thumbsup:


MMM


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Next one!*

Yeah, saw this when i ordered this morning. Will probably be my next shirt with T-Rex on front. Had to have Creature first since he's my fav.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> That looks like my shirt!
> 
> ...


Yup should be there tomorrow...sorry about the delay...it usually doesn't take this long.

Thanks


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

More pics:

















Guess who's this one is?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got to be my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's just way too cool!:thumbsup: Now that will look GREAT with me wearing that riding down the road on my Heritage Softail Classic!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Achtung T Shirt said:


> Yup should be there tomorrow...sorry about the delay...it usually doesn't take this long.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Bill! They arrived safe and sound!

Man, the quality on these shirts are tremendous! Love them!

Might have to get a few more of these down the road!:thumbsup:

Nice job Bill!!!

A great marketing idea is to bundle them with a kit...oh yeah, these kits in this original packaging don't exist anymore! Well, maybe with the Monster Scenes kits...that might work?! 

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Bill! Yeap - I was right!!!!!!!!!  It was my Tee cause it came today! Wearing it now and tomorrow night is my Harley HOG meeting and I'm going to wear it then too!:thumbsup: MAN I Love these Tee's! Now I have 7 Tee's! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Here's Chris and I at Fallcon last weekend, notice my excellent Achtung T. Alot of good comments and interest about kits and the shirt.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Latest T shirt arrived!*

I was feeling like hell the other morning when i got home from work, and sitting on the table was my t-shirt in it's usual heavy plastic shipping bag. I tore it open like a kid at Christmas and had to show everyone in the house my new Creature T!! The dachshund and i were the most excited about it... will wear it out over the weekend. One of the things i am hoping for is that it will strike up conversations with folks who are closet modelers or have this stuff and want to get rid of it.  If that becomes the case then we all benefit! THANKS!!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if selling t shirts is a positive enterprise...I know now that with this kind of fun that people can get out of wearing a t shirt, that it is not as trivial as some may think. I am deeply gratified to know that I can help to make your day.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*T-Shirts*

ABSOLUTELY it's a positive enterprise! Look at all the fun we have with the kit shirts, all of the positive messages that come on t-shirts, even negative messages... There's a lot of good being done with t-shirts in my opinion. They help people connect, they spur conversation and debate. Very cool! Can't wait til next payday!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

*Some new mockups*

Some new designs from custom orders:































The Barnabas is still a very rough mockup...you can still see some glare from the camera flash. I will darked it and clean it up before printing.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Gonna get a Ghost!*

Going to need a Ghost shirt! How about one of the original Red Barron car box to go on the other side? Barnabas needs his brother to go on the other side of the shirt too. 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

I am thankful for Bill's AWESOME T-Shirts! I am wearing them to toy shows and when i go collectible hunting. LOTS of comments, and people always know what i am looking for. Got the idea from automotive swap meets where folks will wear obnoxious signs with the name of the car they need parts for in hopes that it will strike up conversations and get them what they want. I just love the grown men and women looking at me wondering if i am mental or something.  YESH I AM!! 

Cliff :freak:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

That's the idea... to get noticed and tell the world what you are into!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I had a thing maker when I was about 10. Was the the Mattel heated toy that you poured gobbledee **** or something in to make monster parts like eye balls and such? As I recall, and it has been a long time, I got a Mattel vacuform toy for a birthday and then they came out with the thing makers and you could put the molds into the heated tray on the vacuform. I wish I had kept all that stuff, I could probably eBay it for a small fortune these days. A couple of years ago I eBay'd an Estes Camroc and Cineroc and got between $250 and $350 for them.

Bob K.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

*Happy New Year to all*

Hope everyone had a good time over the holidays. I'm glad to be back in the swing of things again. Doing more custom tee's. Check this one out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you posted:thumbsup:
Tell me can you do a screen Grab of a photo to put on a shirt???
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Glad you posted:thumbsup:
> Tell me can you do a screen Grab of a photo to put on a shirt???
> Mcdee


Mcdee - Bill's great! He did that for me with my logo "Happy Aurora Trails! Chinxy!". Yeah I know - I actually put that on a Tee!!!! Yeah, I'm bad!:drunk:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

That's all I do are screen grabs from the internet or from ones that people send me. I open them in Photoshop and "clean" them up graphically. Check out some of my before and after pic's:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had a good pic of the Aurora Wooly Mammoth box cover. I have a scan but it could be better.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bill - give me time tomorrow and I'll pull my box out and take a pic if you like! I believe I have all the boxes except Rex!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Right on!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bill - I am VERY sorry but I don't have that box. I thought I did and just looked at all my PS boxes and I don't have that one. :freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

No problem...I have a client that wants the Mammoth and I told him I already had the design, but I was thinking of the Triceritops. It also have that sky blue background. I have scan, but it's not that great. I can make it work...look for it soon to be listed on my website.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Saber tooth Tiger at work!*

Yes, working nights in the I.T. world does have SOME advantages! Just got my latest P.S. T-Shirt from Bill and am wearing it at work.  Saber tooth tiger on green t-shirt. Even the wife said the colors look good together. FUN STUFF MAN!!! Great quality and comfortable too.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I had Bill do a custom I've always wanted: the big orange/yellow "A" logo on the left breast of a black tee. Excellent job, handsome shirt, highly recommended.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Franken, here is a pic of it and the Woolly Mammoth that I was looking for a better scan of. The Woolly will be up on the site soon.


----------

